# boer x doe should i buy?



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

*purebred boer doe should i buy her?*

Is she good? She looks well built

Shes been tested for cae and cl and doesnt have it


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

What a gorgeous cape! Nice deep doe.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I would buy her!! I like the cape too


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I don't see any nubian there. She's a nice looking doe.


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

The owner told me shes a cross between nubian and boer though

Maybe shes wrong?


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Wow, she looks really heavy for a nubian cross, but I'm sure her owner would know.


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

But i think she would be great for percentages boer


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

My dad jist spoke to the owner she is not a cross shes a purebred boer and her parents are registerd

But she is 3 yrs old and her chest looks good to she looks meaty


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

BOERKING said:


> My dad jist spoke to the owner she is not a cross shes a purebred boer and her parents are registerd
> 
> But she is 3 yrs old and her chest looks good to she looks meaty


 Yeah I didn't see any Nub in her at all either.


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

would she be a good breeder for meat?

but in general would you guys buy her?

whats her pros and cons?


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

If I was doing Boers, I'd probably get her. She's deep, with good length, well muscled and has a good rump  Good bone and well balanced as well.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

She's nice!


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

Hey well i bought her for 200 ill be getting her on friday cant wait!
I also got a 2 yr old boer buck i have some pics but they arent to good but his top line is straight if you want to see him let me know ill post a pic... his parents are also registerd


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice Doe, it is hard to judge true conformation with pics given, not being in a standing position and pics are a bit small.

But what I see is a nice doe, very good purchase.


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

Thanks guys!!


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

She just came home!!!!
Ill get some better pics are you guys wanting to see more? Shes expecting soon so i built a pen just for her inside the pen so the babies dont get trampled on if it happens at night


----------

